# How can I fatten up a pigeon?



## ricardodav (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a rescued feral pigeon who cannot be released due to a small deformity in its left wing. I've had her for several months and she's doing great but I read online that if you can feel the breastbone easily the bird is under weight. I can feel hers pretty easily so what should I feed her to fatten her up? Right now she eats whole grain bread and a wild bird seed mix.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi rd,


Well...she might have Worms, Coccidiosis, or some chronic low grade infection or illness going on.

Otherwise, or once all is well in those departments, she should gain weight and fill out well enough just on regular Pigeon Seed mix.


If she is not able to fly, of course, she will not develop as much solid Muscle for flight, so, in that regard, she may never really feel as hefty or solid in the Breast Muscles, as she would if she was flying all the time.

None the less, various of my 'Floor Birds' who do not fly ( because of old injuries ) are hefty and rick solid and have good weight, even though they do not fly, so, I would have to think either she is still simply too young to have filled out all the way, or, she has some underlieing issues interfering.


Phil
Lv


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Is it possible for you to weight the bird so we have a real firm number on her weight, so we can get an idea just how her body mass is doing. Is she a little underwweight?.... a lot?.... a weight in grams would be quite helpful.

Could you also post up a photo of her and a photo of her fresh droppings as well? In the meantime, you could pick up some raw, unsalted, sunflower seed hearts and some safflower seeds as well, as these both add weight quite quickly and pigeons generally can't get enough of either.

Karyn


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I would worm her with Ivermectin (available online at Foy's or Jedd's in USA). Then go to handfeeding peas and corn for about 3 days. 15 morsels/feeding, 4 feedings/day.

You can also pick up something called NuriStat online at amazon.com It is a high-caloric supplement which my avian vet sometimes suggests for birds. Kinda gross-smelling paste, but when you mix it (just a smidge) with the food, they usually eat it.


----------

